# Eclipse SVN-Plugin: Subclipse vs Subversive (2011)



## Anime-Otaku (20. Juni 2011)

Für die Neulinge: In eclipse gibt es zwei SVN-Plugins, um direkt in eclipse mit SVN zu arbeiten. Einerseits Subclipse, was auch von den Machern von Subversion und TortoiseSVN ist und andererseits Subversive, dass von Polarion erschaffen wurde und letztendlich als eclipse-Projekt übernommen wurde. Dort ist es aber immer noch in der Quarantäne-Phase.

Nachdem die letzte Umfrage hier schon 5 Jahre alte, wollte ich mal nach dem aktuellen Stand fragen. Auch weil morgen Eclipse Indigo offiziell allen frei gegeben wird.

Was benutzt ihr lieber und warum? (in wenigen Worten)
Oder benutzt ihr was ganz anderes? Z.B. nur tortoise oder SVN über git.

Bitte kein Flame-Wars.

Der alte Thread von 2006:
http://www.tutorials.de/java/252080-subversive-vs-subclipse.html

Meine Antwort:

Ich benutze aktuell Subclipse, weil ich mit Subversive vor ein paar Jahren starke Probleme mit den SVN-Plugins hatte und weil es direkt von den SVN-Machern ist und ich somit hoffe, dass es besser auf Subversion abgestimmt ist.


----------



## genodeftest (20. Juni 2011)

Ein kleiner Hinweis: "Quarantäne" ist eine unpassende Übersetzung für den "Eclipse Incubator". Besser wäre wohl zu sagen, dass Subversive von Eclipse als "noch nicht fertig" oder einfach als Beta-Software eingestuft wird.


----------



## SE (20. Juni 2011)

Was SVN-Systeme angeht habe ich mich mal informiert. Es ist auf jeden Fall etwas sehr sinnvolles. Vor allem wenn man in einem Team arbeitet. Für mich als Einzelnen ist es noch nicht in betracht gekommen mich damit auseinander zu setzen. Aber auch ich habe so meine Ordnung um verschiedene Versionen meiner Files auseinander halten zu können.
Ich habe mir eine kleine GUI geschrieben welche ich mit MySQL als Kontrollsystem nutze. Dort sind die SHA-256 Hashes aller Files hinterlegt. Wenn ich also nun meine App startet durchsucht sie meinen komppletten Java-Ordner und gibt in einer Tabelle den Dateinamen *als absoluten Pfad* und die Version dahinter. Sollte es von einer Datei mit dem selben Klassennamen mehrere Versionen geben stehen diese dann dierekt untereinander. Ist zwar alles so ein bisschen homemade .. aber für reicht es =D


----------



## EasyEagle (25. Januar 2012)

Gerade eben richte ich mir Eclipse Indigo ein und hab erneut gesucht welches SVN-Plugin das Bessere ist.

Ich benutze seit Jahren Subversive und bin eigentlich schon sehr zufrieden damit. Manchmal hab ich leichte Probleme mit svn:ignore, aber ansonsten gibt es nichts zu bemängeln. 
Damals hab ich mich für Subversive entschieden, weil es ein Eclipse-Projekt ist. Der Hintergedanke war, dass es vielleicht besser integriert ist.

Leider fehlt mir der direkte Vergleich mit Subclipse, weil ich es nie ausprobiert habe. Aber was man so liest scheint der Unterschied nicht wirklich groß zu sein und unterliegt eher individuellen Präverenzen.

Hier noch ein paar interessante Links zum Thema:
http://scratchpad.blogger.de/stories/686818/
http://jars.de/java/eclipse-subversion-plugins-subclipse-vs-subversion
http://fusiongrokker.com/post/subclipse-vs-subversive-1-year-later


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wenn ich unter Eclipse mit Subversion arbeite verwende ich auch Subversive. Außerdem verwende ich unter Windows auch noch TortoiseSVN.

Btw. hier gibts noch eine entsprechende Diskussion auf Stackoverflow:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/61320/svn-plugins-for-eclipse-subclipse-vs-subversive 

Ansonsten bin ich mittlerweile hauptsächlich mit git und EGit unterwegs.

Gruß Tom


----------

